# Can't connect PayPal with my Uber App



## R17

Hello,

I've a problem with the Uber App and PayPal.
I want to connect my PayPal Account with the Uber App to pay the driver.

If I add my PayPal acc as my payment, an error message appears.
It say, that theres a problem with my PayPal Account.

Do any of you have the same problem ?
How can I fix it ?

I've upgraded my Account on business account.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

You need to log in at: business.uber.com with Admin credentials


----------



## R17

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You need to log in at Uber Business with Admin credentials


I haven't an work email-adress, and is this the only way to connect my Uber Acc with Paypal ?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

R17 You do need a Different email to upgrade account. Also PayPal looks like it is NOT an available option for payment.








Edit: NOT


----------



## good4life

Got this off the web site Help section. https://help.uber.com/h/2f309ee1-9a9d-4764-aa29-184c13e11bf3

*Pay with PayPal*
You can pay for Uber with your PayPal account on iPhone or Android in any of the countries below.

- Tap "Payment" in the app, and then "PayPal"- Follow the prompts to confirm you'd like to use PayPal and login to your account- Select PayPal as your payment method before you request your next trip

PayPal + Uber is supported in: - Australia- Austria- Belgium- France- Germany- Great Britain- Ireland- Italy- The Netherlands- United States


----------



## ShiftySheik

I think you need a credit/debit card linked to your Paypal account to use it with Uber. You can still pay with a bank account but a card is needed as backup.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

good4life said:


> Got this off the web site Help section. https://help.uber.com/h/2f309ee1-9a9d-4764-aa29-184c13e11bf3
> 
> *Pay with PayPal*
> You can pay for Uber with your PayPal account on iPhone or Android in any of the countries below.
> 
> - Tap "Payment" in the app, and then "PayPal"- Follow the prompts to confirm you'd like to use PayPal and login to your account- Select PayPal as your payment method before you request your next trip
> 
> PayPal + Uber is supported in: - Australia- Austria- Belgium- France- Germany- Great Britain- Ireland- Italy- The Netherlands- United States


POST # 5/good4life: Nice Interwebulary
Sluething, here!
Your Mentoring is Duly Noted and
Appreciated. Hopefully, R17 will be
Equally Expressive, as this is the Only
Currency available on UPNF.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Blutoman

This is still coming up as I just changed my PayPal account as my ex was making my life shit and now Uber can't connect again. I use Uber 4-5 week but it is getting to be a PITA...is there some corporate fight going on now?

BTW...bison are wild cows and if you need a gun to take one down, you don't deserve a gun...If you're a fan of the Bisons from Nebraska...sorry to hear it...


----------

